
Ask HN: Which podcasts do you listen to/watch? - asaddhamani
Can be related to either technology or entrepreneurship. An example would be TWiST.
======
bliker
Ohh finally something for me You are not so smart - Very nice podcast about
cognitive biases, psychology and so on. (Last episode I heard was about
dangers of alternative medicine)

99 Percent Invisible - About design of everything. From architecture to
industrial design. (Last episode was about fire escapes and their history)

Radiolab - Quite varied but always amazingly produced stories about science
(Last one was about brain stimulation using electricity)

Freakonomics - Great podcast about economics, amazing life advice. (Last one
was about how to "Make you garden weed itself")

Hello Internet - Two dudes talking genre. Brady (Numberphile and more) and CGP
Gray. (Last one was about flags of states of USA, ugh Maryland)

Pragmatic - Also two dudes. But on topic of engineering. (Last was about
programming in military)

I also recommend
[http://www.shiftyjelly.com/pocketcasts](http://www.shiftyjelly.com/pocketcasts)
for listening. Really great app.

~~~
Orthanc
Thank you for listening.

------
crisnoble
During my commutes I enjoying listing to these non-tech specific podcasts:

 _This American Life_ \-
[http://www.thisamericanlife.org/](http://www.thisamericanlife.org/)

Try this one: [http://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-
archives/episode/441/w...](http://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-
archives/episode/441/when-patents-attack), about Patent Trolls to get hooked.

 _Radio Lab_ \- [http://www.radiolab.org/](http://www.radiolab.org/)

Try this one: [http://www.radiolab.org/story/193037-turing-
problem/](http://www.radiolab.org/story/193037-turing-problem/) about Alan
Turing.

 _Snap Judgement_ \- [http://snapjudgment.org/](http://snapjudgment.org/)

Good old fashion stories that are all over the place.

------
zimbu668
Dan Carlin's Hardcore
History([http://www.dancarlin.com/disp.php/hh](http://www.dancarlin.com/disp.php/hh))
My favorite so far was the 13 hour series on the decline of the Roman
republic. The parallels with current American politics were haunting.

------
shrikant
I'm loving the suggestions.

I compiled a list of the podcasts I listen to in a series of posts here:
[http://tech.theswamp.in/blog/categories/podcast/](http://tech.theswamp.in/blog/categories/podcast/)

For people who don't want to click through, or just want the list:

\-----

1\. NEWS & ANALYSIS

a. BBC Analysis

b. BBC Any Questions & Any Answers

c. Freakonomics Radio

d. KCRW's Left, Right & Center

e. NPR Series Weekends on All Things Considered

f. BBC A Point Of View _(Started listening to this since after I wrote the
post)_

g. NPR Pop Culture Happy Hour _(Started listening to this since after I wrote
the post)_

2\. QUIZZES

a. Do The Right Thing

b. BBC Friday Night Comedy - The News Quiz

c. International Waters

d. NPR’s Wait Wait…Don’t Tell Me!

e. NPR’s Ask Me Another

3\. GENERAL ENTERTAINMENT

a. BBC 7 Day Sunday#

b. Answer Me This!

c. BBC Friday Night Comedy - The Now Show

d. Ian Collins Wants A Word

e. BBC Mark Kermode & Simon Mayo’s Film Reviews

f. BBC Newsjack

g. BBC Confessions

h. The Bugle

4\. SCIENCE & TECHNOLOGY

a. BBC Let’s Talk About Tech

b. BBC The Infinite Monkey Cage

c. Radiolab

\-----

This may seem like a lot, but not all of them run throughout the year, and
some of them only do a few shows a year. I hope you find this useful!

Tangentially, I've noticed that the highest quality podcasts come from
publicly funded outlets like the BBC and NPR.

------
rustybailey
Mostly comedy, but...

* Comedy Bang Bang - [http://www.earwolf.com/show/comedy-bang-bang/](http://www.earwolf.com/show/comedy-bang-bang/)

* Who Charted? - [http://www.earwolf.com/show/who-charted/](http://www.earwolf.com/show/who-charted/)

* WTF with Marc Maron - [http://www.wtfpod.com/](http://www.wtfpod.com/)

* The Indoor Kids - [http://www.nerdist.com/podcast_channel/the-indoor-kids-chann...](http://www.nerdist.com/podcast_channel/the-indoor-kids-channel/)

* Brainy Gamer (hasn't been updated in a while): [http://www.brainygamer.com/the_brainy_gamer/podcast/](http://www.brainygamer.com/the_brainy_gamer/podcast/)

~~~
morley
Doug Loves Movies is also really good, although it's very guest-dependent.

Harmontown is funny too. If you find Dan Harmon abrasive, the Mitch Hurwitz
episodes are funny in their own right.

------
JamesBaxter
I like Developing Perspective. It's about iOS Development and occasionally
useful tips about running a small business.

[http://developingperspective.com/](http://developingperspective.com/)

------
sentenza
Security Now with Steve Gibson and Leo Laporte
[http://twit.tv/sn](http://twit.tv/sn)

Freakshow (German, but best tech podcast I've found so far)
[http://freakshow.fm/](http://freakshow.fm/)

FLOSS Weekly [http://twit.tv/show/floss-weekly](http://twit.tv/show/floss-
weekly)

Logbuch: Netzpolitik (also German, but best Internet policy podcast I've found
so far) [http://logbuch-netzpolitik.de/](http://logbuch-netzpolitik.de/)

Of course I listen to many more non-tech related podcasts. What I noticed just
now after going through my feed reader, is that I seem to be listening to
about as many German ones as English ones, even though the total number of
English podcasts out there should be higher.

The only reason I can think of is that (for whatever reason) German podcasters
seem to concern themselves more with audio quality. For instance, I just can't
listen to TWiST or the kalzumeus podcast, because the audio hurts my ears (at
least with headphones on, car is a different matter). There are a bunch of
English podcasts that I stopped listening to because of audio quality issues,
while I can't remember a single German one for which this was the case.

Curious.

------
ThomPete
For design related stuff I really only think Iterate has value
[http://www.imore.com/iterate](http://www.imore.com/iterate)

For startup related stuff a number of podcasts comes to mind.

"Startups for the rest of us"
[http://www.startupsfortherestofus.com/](http://www.startupsfortherestofus.com/)

Probably still most valuable podcast about bootstrapping I have ever listened
too.

"Entrepreneurial Thought Leaders" From Stanford Often has some very
interesting speakers.

"From Scratch"
[http://www.fromscratchradio.org/show/](http://www.fromscratchradio.org/show/)

Really good podcast about a wide variety of entrepreneurs (From etzy to atari,
Thomas Keller, the guy who made Highline in Manhatten a reality etc) very
inspiring.

"New Books in Big Ideas"
[http://newbooksinbigideas.com/](http://newbooksinbigideas.com/) Sometimes
really good but far between the gold nuggets.

What I haven't been able to find is a good podcast about Game design and good
podcasts about Bitcoin/CryptoCurrency.

Most stuff in those two areas is either unbearable to listen to or filled with
buzzwords.

If any has any indicator about the last two that would be greatly appreciated.

------
csdrane
Stuff You Should Know: Two guys explain a different topic (e.g. amputation,
avalanches, the game of Monopoly) each episode
[http://www.stuffyoushouldknow.com/podcasts/](http://www.stuffyoushouldknow.com/podcasts/)

Planet Money: Economics podcast for the masses. High production value.
[http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/](http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/)

------
rbanffy
Cross-posting from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8041215](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8041215)

Manager Tools: [http://www.manager-tools.com/](http://www.manager-tools.com/)

I'm surprised nobody mentioned FLOSS Weekly: [http://twit.tv/show/floss-
weekly](http://twit.tv/show/floss-weekly)

------
Fuzzwah
I have these which I enjoy because I'm interested in the subject matter, maybe
someone else is too....

Chequered Flag Formula 1:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/podcasts/series/cff1](http://www.bbc.co.uk/podcasts/series/cff1)
Skydive Radio: [http://www.skydiveradio.com/](http://www.skydiveradio.com/)

Then there are a few which I highly recommend to anyone:

Damn Interesting:
[http://www.damninteresting.com/](http://www.damninteresting.com/)
Revolutions:
[http://www.revolutionspodcast.com/](http://www.revolutionspodcast.com/) The
British History Podcast:
[http://thebritishhistorypodcast.com/](http://thebritishhistorypodcast.com/)

If you have any interest in Roman history then you definitely need to check
out:

The History of Rome:
[http://www.thehistoryofrome.typepad.com/](http://www.thehistoryofrome.typepad.com/)

~~~
TarpitCarnivore
Since you're an F1 fan checkout Formula1blog.com's podcast. It's often
lighthearted and fun, with commentary after races dealing with practices up
through the final race.

------
simmons
* Software Engineering Radio. This podcast has great guests and isn't afraid to cover quite technical topics. Although, I think it has a bias towards enterprise software development, which isn't one of my major interests. [http://www.se-radio.net/](http://www.se-radio.net/)

* BBC's Infinite Monkey Cage. Each installment of this lighthearted show is a panel discussion among various scientists and comedians about a particular topic. [http://www.bbc.co.uk/podcasts/series/timc](http://www.bbc.co.uk/podcasts/series/timc)

* The Command Line. A one-man podcast about technology issues. [http://thecommandline.net/](http://thecommandline.net/)

I'm always on the lookout for any good podcasts covering hard technical topics
or items of interest to the HN crowd, although they seem to be hard to come
by. I miss the short-lived HNpod show!

------
stefek99
I regularly listen to:

* [http://www.tropicalmba.com/](http://www.tropicalmba.com/)

* [http://www.siliconreal.com/](http://www.siliconreal.com/)

* [http://fourhourworkweek.com/category/the-tim-ferriss-show/](http://fourhourworkweek.com/category/the-tim-ferriss-show/)

* [http://www.londonreal.tv/](http://www.londonreal.tv/)

* [http://mixergy.com/](http://mixergy.com/)

* [http://hanselminutes.com/](http://hanselminutes.com/)

* [http://shoptalkshow.com/](http://shoptalkshow.com/)

* No technology, no entrepreneurship. A lot of Terence McKenna: [http://psychedelicsalon.us/](http://psychedelicsalon.us/)

More recommendations: [http://css-tricks.com/web-podcasts/](http://css-
tricks.com/web-podcasts/)

------
sb057
He gets a bit of (admittedly deserved) criticism on HN, but Security Now with
Steve Gibson is great for anyone who is interested in security and the like.

[https://www.grc.com/securitynow.htm](https://www.grc.com/securitynow.htm)

------
doe88
* Debug - [http://www.imore.com/debug](http://www.imore.com/debug)

* The Talk Show - [http://daringfireball.net/thetalkshow/](http://daringfireball.net/thetalkshow/)

* Nerdist - [http://www.nerdist.com/podcast_channel/nerdist-podcast-chann...](http://www.nerdist.com/podcast_channel/nerdist-podcast-channel/)

* Children of Tendu - [http://childrenoftendu.libsyn.com/](http://childrenoftendu.libsyn.com/)

* The Incomparable - [http://www.theincomparable.com/](http://www.theincomparable.com/)

------
srikar
I've a Pinterest board dedicated to my favourite shows:
[http://www.pinterest.com/srikar/podcasts-i-listen-
to/](http://www.pinterest.com/srikar/podcasts-i-listen-to/)

------
_mayo
If you're in to the history of Apple's software or Apple development in
general, I can't recommend debug[0] enough.

[0] [http://www.imore.com/debug/](http://www.imore.com/debug/)

~~~
rbanffy
Even if you are not into Apple, it's great listening.

[http://www.imore.com/debug-29-jeff-mcleman-porting-
kernels](http://www.imore.com/debug-29-jeff-mcleman-porting-kernels) is a
must-listen

------
thesehands
[http://foundation.bz/](http://foundation.bz/) \- Kevin Rose meets
entrepreneurs [https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/the-random-show-
podcast/...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/the-random-show-
podcast/id417595309?mt=2) \- Kevin Rose & Tim Ferriss The Infinite Monkey Cage
-
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/podcasts/series/timc](http://www.bbc.co.uk/podcasts/series/timc)
\- Professor Brian cox & Robin Ince

------
hadoukenio
[http://techzinglive.com](http://techzinglive.com)

[http://startupsfortherestofus.com](http://startupsfortherestofus.com)

[http://howtobuildarocketship.com/podcast/](http://howtobuildarocketship.com/podcast/)

[http://bootstrapped.fm](http://bootstrapped.fm)

[http://www.2600.com/offthehook/archive_ra.html](http://www.2600.com/offthehook/archive_ra.html)

------
tptacek
'graystevens beat you to the punch:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8041215](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8041215)

This is a dupe, so I've flagged it.

~~~
bdg
I'd say the content volume is this one greatly outnumbers the other thread.

------
webslingerm
All Web Dev/Design related:

The Big Web Show -
[http://www.muleradio.net/thebigwebshow/](http://www.muleradio.net/thebigwebshow/)

Shop Talk Show - [http://shoptalkshow.com/](http://shoptalkshow.com/)

Web Friends - [http://webfriends.io/](http://webfriends.io/)

Let's Make Mistakes -
[http://www.muleradio.net/mistakes/](http://www.muleradio.net/mistakes/)

------
calvin_c
Big favorite is Star Talk with Neil deGrasse Tyson, but for some reason of all
the Podcasts I listen to the ads on that one seem to pull me out of the
conversation the most.

------
beshrkayali
If there are any Arabic listeners I'd recommend a podcast I cohost called
Hyperlink:
[http://hyperstage.net/category/podcasts/hyperlink/](http://hyperstage.net/category/podcasts/hyperlink/).

Quick taste from the last ep:
[https://soundcloud.com/hyperstage/105a](https://soundcloud.com/hyperstage/105a)

(currently we have some issues with iTunes so SoundCloud is the place to
follow)

------
sgarrity
[http://99percentinvisible.org/](http://99percentinvisible.org/) \- Design
focused, but interesting for anyone

[http://atp.fm/](http://atp.fm/) \- Mac/iOS focused, but again, interesting
for anyone

[http://www.radiolab.org/](http://www.radiolab.org/) \- General interest

[http://autocomplete.fm/](http://autocomplete.fm/) \- Android focused

~~~
sgarrity
Oh, forgot [http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/](http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/)
\- economics for people who don't care about economics.

------
bdg
I listen to a lot of the LessWrong works via castify (including their audio
books which cover a great deal of of Yudkowsky's sequences):
[http://castify.co/channels/51-less-wrong](http://castify.co/channels/51-less-
wrong)

I also use them for ConversionsXL:
[http://castify.co/channels/47-conversionxl](http://castify.co/channels/47-conversionxl)

------
jjbohn
* The Nerdist (comedy, but about half of the episodes have success stories so it kind of falls under entrepreneurship)

* The Tim Ferris Show

* The Ruby Rogues

* Functional Geekery

* The Smart Passive Income Podcast

* The Nathan Barry Show (very new)

* Mostly Erlang

------
NortySpock
Omega Tau -- "Science and Engineering in your headphones" \-- technically
oriented interviews with scientists (often physicists), engineers and
technical workers by a German software engineer, in both English and German.
Often leans towards aerospace due to host also being an amateur glider pilot.

[http://omegataupodcast.net/](http://omegataupodcast.net/)

------
slashdotaccount
Free as in Freedom ([http://faif.us/](http://faif.us/)) is an oggcast, hosted
and presented by Bradley M. Kuhn and Karen Sandler. The discussion includes
legal, policy, and many other issues in the Free, Libre, and Open Source
Software (FLOSS) world. Occasionally, guests join Bradley and Karen to discuss
various topics regarding FLOSS.

------
gabemart
I enjoy the productivity / technology podcast Back to Work by Merlin Mann and
Dan Benjamin.

[http://5by5.tv/b2w](http://5by5.tv/b2w)

    
    
      > Back to Work is an award winning talk show with Merlin
      > Mann and Dan Benjamin discussing productivity,
      > communication, work, barriers, constraints, tools, and
      > more.

------
jv22222
TechZing - Note, for info on TechZing see the TechZing Wiki...

[http://techzingwiki.com](http://techzingwiki.com)

------
ntoll
For those of you wanting to escape the tech/entrepreneurship echo chamber, why
not check out the BBC's "In Our Time". Consistently high quality, diverse
discussion about all sorts of subjects.
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006qykl](http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006qykl)

------
bk_geek
Good podcast on investing: New Focus on Wealth with Chad Burton
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/new-focus-on-wealth-
chad...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/new-focus-on-wealth-chad-
burton/id544020986?mt=2)

Covers broad investing issues and not specific to stock picking

------
blazingswrd
Rene Ritchie's vector is always a great listen. It goes beyond the usual
rumors and leaks that most tech websites like engadget or gizmodo put and
describes the choices of why this technology exists.
[http://www.imore.com/vector](http://www.imore.com/vector)

------
artimaeis
Smart People Podcast is quite good - the hosts of the show are pretty bright
and are great at finding interesting people to pick the minds of.
[http://www.smartpeoplepodcast.com/](http://www.smartpeoplepodcast.com/)

------
bluegene
Software Engineering Radio [http://www.se-radio.net/](http://www.se-
radio.net/)

Democracy Now
[http://www.democracynow.org/podcasting](http://www.democracynow.org/podcasting)

------
zhte415
Listen to Lucy has not been mentioned yet:
[http://podcast.ft.com/index.php?sid=18](http://podcast.ft.com/index.php?sid=18)

Insightful, sarcastic, contemptful and cheering analysis of all things company
culture.

------
eglover
[http://podcasts.joerogan.net/](http://podcasts.joerogan.net/)
[https://freedomainradio.com/](https://freedomainradio.com/)

------
mistiaen
Product People: Interviews with people who've build great products. Has a
focus on bootstrapped businesses
[http://productpeople.tv/](http://productpeople.tv/)

------
eterpstra
* JavaScript Jabber

* Shop Talk (HTML/CSS)

* The Changelog (Open Source)

* ModernWeb Podcast (front end)

* NodeUp

The Truth - Mini Radio shows. Highly underrated.
[http://thetruthpodcast.com/Archives.html](http://thetruthpodcast.com/Archives.html)

------
ing33k
Found this one very recently .

Podcast on PHP, Software Design and Testing, by @mathiasverraes and @everzet

[https://soundcloud.com/elephantintheroom-
io](https://soundcloud.com/elephantintheroom-io)

------
Spooky23
Planet Money

The Security Weekly podcast

Hardcore History is amazing. The only problem is that you pick up homework
assignments from all of the books referenced.

I used to listen to This American Life, but it gets a little annoying if you
overdo it.

------
elyrly
_StarTalk_ Dan Carlin Hardcore History _Build Podcast_ Programming throwdown
_coding the path_ stuff you missed in history class _freakonomics_ stuff you
should know

------
apricot13
BBC comedy of the week

BBC friday night comedy

Webdev radio

I have been listening to twit too but the sponsorship messages are so long and
irritating (and I hate the outtro) so now I'm scouring this list for a new
tech podcast

------
ivanche
Software engineering radio (The podcast for professional software developers)
- [http://www.se-radio.net/](http://www.se-radio.net/)

------
jgillich
Mainly Coder Radio and the Linux/BSD stuff from
[http://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com/](http://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com/)

------
hpagey
I listen to,

[http://www.democracynow.org/podcasting](http://www.democracynow.org/podcasting)

BBC Global news ( update twice a day)

Motley Fool (updates once a week)

Mixergy

NPR’s Wait Wait…Don’t Tell Me!

------
bliti
This one is turning out to be pretty good. [1]

[http://m.soundcloud.com/mokriya](http://m.soundcloud.com/mokriya)

[1]Disclaimer: I work with this team.

------
rweir
The Bugle, an important reminder than entrepreneurship is a fancy term for
"not a successful business owner yet".

------
eucki
Software Engineering Radio [http://www.se-radio.net/](http://www.se-
radio.net/)

------
davidw
I don't _listen_ to any of them. I won't bother with ones that don't have a
transcript. I can read way faster than people can talk, and I hate not being
able to skip around.

[http://www.startupsfortherestofus.com/](http://www.startupsfortherestofus.com/)
has lots of good information for people bootstrapping and has a reasonable, if
not perfect transcript.

------
tacoman
For things related to security, risky.biz is very good and the production
quality is very high.

------
jupbarrera
for people interested on linux and opensource check jupiterbroadcasting.

* Linux action show * coder radio * tech talk today * techsnap * Linux unplugged * Scibyte * bsdnow and others. Really check it out they are really good.

------
DarkTree
Entrepreneur On Fire

NPR Planet Money

Ted Radio Hour

Ted Talks Audio

All are informative, inspiring and great to listen to over a cup of coffee.

------
tpinto
NPR: Planet Money Roderick on the Line Radiolab NPR: Snap Judgment

------
cjf4
Norm MacDonald Live.

------
vblord
Mixergy... the only one I listen to. It is the best!

